# Career Aspirations or Maybe Confused



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

Ever since I was little, I've wanted to be an electrician. Today, I want the same thing, but I've made some educational moves that might be counterproductive to the field. Let me explain:

I am a US Navy Veteran. I was an aviation electronics technician. The thing is my stint lasted one year due to medical reasons (now stabilized). I am just wondering if there is any translation or benefit to becoming an electrician with electronics knowledge. If not, that's honestly ok.

I have an AAS in electronics technology, and the IBEW wants to test me to see if my aptitude is up to snuff. I was told that electronics isn't all that useful. In some ways I don't mind, but feel it'd be beneficial in an industrial setting (PLCs and sensors). I like electricity pure and simple. From the grid supplying homes with power to handheld devices.

I'm not too worried about the physical demands of the job, being as I work out and do manual labor at a factory. Granted I am 35, I look like I am in my 20's (I'm healthy). I want to use my brain and body on the job, if that makes sense.

Another reason is that I cannot find electronics jobs in rural America. I just bought a home and moving isn't in the foreseeable future. There are electronics assembly, and wire harness-type jobs, but they aren't quite what I am looking for. There is a much larger demand for electricians in my area.

I've done light electrical work in my mobile home. Nothing super fancy.

I make about $18/hr right now and the apprenticeship pays more than that starting. I won't even regress in pay.

I really want to do it. I'm just unsure if it's worth it or I'm wasting the IBEW's time...

All I need is my SS card, and a time to take the test. If I pass, I'm in.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thank you in advance for the time and energy.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Do it.

And thank you for your service.

Do us a favor please and edit your profile. Instead of [xx] it needs to say Navy Elec. Tech and/ or IBEW Candidate. This is a pros-only forum and we boot (refer) DIYers every day per forum rules.
Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

I hope my profile is a better reflection of my station in life. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

@Tinny, nothing ventured nothing gained. If you don’t you’ll always wonder what if.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Tinny said:


> Ever since I was little, I've wanted to be an electrician. Today, I want the same thing, but I've made some educational moves that might be counterproductive to the field. Let me explain:
> 
> I am a US Navy Veteran. I was an aviation electronics technician. The thing is my stint lasted one year due to medical reasons (now stabilized). I am just wondering if there is any translation or benefit to becoming an electrician with electronics knowledge. If not, that's honestly ok.
> 
> ...


Tinny I know I’m in Canada but we’re on the same side so I’ll also extend a thank you for your service. 
I milked cows on our family farm till I was 45 (3 1/2 years ago) with the last 5 years as owner. I went back to trade school ( good option here other areas there’s better options than school) and embarked on an almost completely different career. If an old guy like me can I know a young intelligent healthy fella like yourself will do great!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I can tell you this
I got an AAS in electronics in 1985. I expected to do discrete component, board level repair. About the time i graduated, they went to ICs and changing the board instead of components
I meandered for several years. and slowly slid into electrical sideways. my brother was an elect in a mill, and then offshore.
in 1990 i went to work for a builders supply store as an elec helper. they had licensed GCs etc and built homes and other buildings.
After 3 years my Jman was ready to retire and turned me loose on the world. I still asked him questions occasionally, and he answered.
At the end of 5 years i went to work in a mill. 11 yrs later i went offshore elect. then land rig elec. in 2010 i slowed down and went to local resi on my own. where i still am.

bottom line, i was also thinking i wasted that 2 yrs of school.
NOT true, i later learned it gave me a Huge advantage over most other elects. at my experience level.
mostly in industrial, but occasionally resi trouble shooting as well
_i understood electricity at a level that most ppl never reach_
What it did not teach you was the normal/accepted methods of running wire and pipe. those are not hard to learn

Welcome and Thank you for your Service !!
I was on the Ike CVN69 flight deck, yellow shirt.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Phillipd said:


> Tinny I know I’m in Canada but we’re on the same side so I’ll also extend a thank you for your service.
> I milked cows on our family farm till I was 45 (3 1/2 years ago) with the last 5 years as owner. I went back to trade school ( good option here other areas there’s better options than school) and embarked on an almost completely different career. If an old guy like me can I know a young intelligent healthy fella like yourself will do great!


And I thought you were a twenty year old apprentice. 😊

If tinny can get an apprenticeship, it’s a no-brainer, better than what he’s doing now and in four short years his wage will just about double. If I was hiring, I would take a serious look at his resume.


----------



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

I am glad to hear positivity, and level-headedness. It reinforces me to get out there and give it a try... it never hurts. The worst that's going to happen is "no".




Phillipd said:


> Tinny I know I’m in Canada but we’re on the same side so I’ll also extend a thank you for your service.
> I milked cows on our family farm till I was 45 (3 1/2 years ago) with the last 5 years as owner. I went back to trade school ( good option here other areas there’s better options than school) and embarked on an almost completely different career. If an old guy like me can I know a young intelligent healthy fella like yourself will do great!


This is very reassuring, and I'm impressed. Who says us older folk can't learn newer tricks, eh? I've been contemplating electrician for a while now, so long that I'd be done with it already had I just gave it a try. I have applied though and got further in the process, so I've made steps toward it. They have ALL my records, so all I need to do now is show up with my SS card and take the test... I think obtaining the SS card is the hardest part in applying so far, besides the test which is a whole other thing.



Almost Retired said:


> I can tell you this
> I got an AAS in electronics in 1985. I expected to do discrete component, board level repair. About the time i graduated, they went to ICs and changing the board instead of components
> I meandered for several years. and slowly slid into electrical sideways. my brother was an elect in a mill, and then offshore.
> in 1990 i went to work for a builders supply store as an elec helper. they had licensed GCs etc and built homes and other buildings.
> ...


I sound like the younger you in a way -- I feel I'm in that spot or heading that way in terms of going electrical. You give me hope sir! I was in about a year in terms of service, didn't get to see a whole lot (it upsets me when talking to other vets, I feel shame) and can't give valuable input. Stuff happens and we have to get back up again. I took the AAS in electronics to sort of honor my MOS/rate. It was the least I could do, military gave me A LOT.

I guess I am fortunate to have taken an IC class! A lot of operational amplifiers and messing with them. I'm still even a green thumb within the realm of electronics, but I have an affinity toward the electric. I also took a microprocessor class involving a tad bit of C++ on an IDE platform. I wonder if C++ is useful in any area within the electrical field. Again, if not, all is well. I kept all the textbooks just in case.

I mean, I don't have a lot of experience with electrical. But I look at a house as a circuit board, a light bulb an LED. Probably not an exact translation, but it'll help. I also like the construction aspect of electrical.

I thank you for your service as well! Hoorah!


----------



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

99cents said:


> And I thought you were a twenty year old apprentice. 😊
> 
> If tinny can get an apprenticeship, it’s a no-brainer, better than what he’s doing now and in four short years his wage will just about double. If I was hiring, I would take a serious look at his resume.


Haha my resume is all over the map, due to temporary assignments. CSR/data entry, mostly factory work, electronics assembly, Navy... I REALLY want electrical to be my home and be done with this job-hopping stuff. Temp agencies are meh, because I'll get a job for 6 months, then they want me at another job. I guess I am well-versed in learning a new job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Tinny said:


> Haha my resume is all over the map, due to temporary assignments. CSR/data entry, mostly factory work, electronics assembly, Navy... I REALLY want electrical to be my home and be done with this job-hopping stuff. Temp agencies are meh, because I'll get a job for 6 months, then they want me at another job. I guess I am well-versed in learning a new job.


Maturity is a benefit for employers in the construction trades, primarily because of safety. I love working with young people but youthful enthusiasm can be dangerous. A more mature person is usually more aware of his surroundings and can anticipate hazards.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

If you don't pass their test come work for any non union contractor out there. We need experienced mature workers who do not quit after three days.


----------



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

ohm it hertz said:


> If you don't pass their test come work for any non union contractor out there. We need experienced mature workers who do not quit after three days.


How would I go about it? Just phonebook/internet electrical contractors, then ask if they are willing to train? What's that process like? I'd be in heaven if someone would take me on... 

Yeah, I don't like to be idle... I can't sit around and feel guilty for not at least contributing something. I by no means have a perfect job history, but I think I have somewhat valid reasons. I sat around for around 4 years after my discharge and had to re-orient myself (even then I was at least doing "Self-improvement"). I know exactly what it's like to be idle... never again. Schooling is the only other reason I haven't worked (GI Bill). I've worked since I was 16.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Tinny said:


> How would I go about it? Just phonebook/internet electrical contractors, then ask if they are willing to train? What's that process like? I'd be in heaven if someone would take me on...


The first EC I worked for found my ad on craigslist looking to apprentice straight out of vocational school.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Tinny said:


> I am a US Navy Veteran. I was an aviation electronics technician. The thing is my stint lasted one year due to medical reasons (now stabilized). I am just wondering if there is any translation or benefit to becoming an electrician with electronics knowledge. If not, that's honestly ok.
> 
> I have an AAS in electronics technology, and the IBEW wants to test me to see if my aptitude is up to snuff. I was told that electronics isn't all that useful. In some ways I don't mind, but feel it'd be beneficial in an industrial setting (PLCs and sensors). I like electricity pure and simple. From the grid supplying homes with power to handheld devices.


Your electronics background certainly has a lot of carry over. A fair bit of the apprentice training program is electrical theory, Ohm's law, power, etc., so you have a great edge there. Some of the mechanical work, splices and connections, will carry over. I'm sure to get the AAS you've had to master some math, that can be a tripping point for some too. As you say, quite a bit of useful background for controls and instrumentation. 

The IBEW varies quite a bit from local to local, so you wouldn't want to overgeneralize, but you should be as good a candidate as anyone that's not someone's relative. Some construction experience would help, nothing wrong with working non-union a while while you try to get into the union. Some places it's not too hard to get in, others, if you're not somebody's nephew or son in law or something, your chances are very slim. 

By the way - don't rule out HVAC, it's another great trade, your aviation experience will probably carry over well to building controls. Consider companies like Johnson Controls, Honeywell, Trane, etc. For example here if your application is accepted at Johnson Controls, that gets you into the plumbers union. 

Also I don't know if you have heard of it but there is a program called Helmets to Hardhats that works to place veterans in the construction trades, maybe they can help.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you for your service.

I had a partner at the mine who had spent 6 years working on drones. Something to do with the electronic control systems. 
He spent 2 years in a restaurant where he was the pastry chief. Yes very good at baking.
Now he wanted to work close to home.
He had an electrical incident where the journey man should have been fired but politics got in the way. Then he came to me. We road around on shift together which he hated. I told him it was orders. So I asked him if he wanted to learn. He said yes. So I started showing him how the mine distribution worked and why all the voltages. 345kv incoming, 43kv distribution, 5kv to the shovels.
We progressed and after several months I let him drive around alone. Made more sense 2 trucks showing up had a better chance of having the minor parts on one of the two. 
He was much better at the computer screens, finding out what had shut the shovel down than I was.

My biggest problem was the mine had no way for him to progress in the career or make more money. No one not even the head of HR would admit there were 10 employees in the electric shop that were in dead end positions. The only reason they stayed was this area was where they were born, raised and had families there. The mine offered the highest pay in the area. 
One of my sayings just before I left was " I am not from around here"
I was the last outside of the area employee to leave in the electric shop.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Tinny said:


> I am glad to hear positivity, and level-headedness. It reinforces me to get out there and give it a try... it never hurts. The worst that's going to happen is "no".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL .... OORAH is the USMC

NEVER be ashamed that illness took you out of the service, you didnt quit and werent kicked out for bad behavior
that is all that many of us can say

your experience with opamps and computer languages will serve you well messing with drives
programing them, developing PLC programs to make them run a little differently
many many ppl do not understand gain, feed back loops, etc.

this can also put you in process controls, higher pay usually, and more mind work than back work
which is much much better as you get older
trust me


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Your training will help you in a lot of ways in electrical work. Where it will help you the least is in construction electrician. 

If you really want to be an electrician, then hammer the unions, sell yourself. 

There are other avenues for people with your training. One I can think of is a pump and tank tech. The hydraulics is not very difficult but the electronics gets a bit more complicated and someone with your training would catch on quickly. Now, these jobs are tough in that you get a lot of overtime and windshield time, so family life can suffer. But the point is that there are other uses for your skillset if you so desire. 

A well rounded electrician that understands construction and how it all ties together is a jewel and should never have a problem finding a job. It's a good career path IMO. Plus, if you get your credentials, you can be self employed (It's not for everyone). 

Best of luck!


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

Tinny said:


> Ever since I was little, I've wanted to be an electrician. Today, I want the same thing, but I've made some educational moves that might be counterproductive to the field. Let me explain:
> 
> I am a US Navy Veteran. I was an aviation electronics technician. The thing is my stint lasted one year due to medical reasons (now stabilized). I am just wondering if there is any translation or benefit to becoming an electrician with electronics knowledge. If not, that's honestly ok.
> 
> ...


Tinny,

Consider getting an engineering degree. I have an AAS in electronics technology from a community college and went to Rochester Institute of Technology for the CO-OP program where you work 3-6 months, then school 3-6 months, so it takes 3 years to get the BSEE. The CO-OP jobs are plentiful, and you can see what part of the industry interests you. There's so much opportunity in the electrical field. I focused on Power Systems Analysis and that's necessary to develop settings for breakers and arc flash labels, which is in demand. But I also had stints in industry with DuPont, Scott Paper, Procter and Gamble and General Foods where I supported production and there are lots of opportunities for people with your background as Electrical & Instrument (E&I) technicians. One advantage to an engineering career where you're working from a chair is that it's not physically demanding on your body and if you can stay interested, you'll never retire and will always make money.

Good luck and thank you for your Navy service. My boy's a SWCC so I'm a huge fan of the Navy 👍 ⛴


----------



## Copper Caper (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you for your service
First off if you want to become an electrician do it! I think your electronics background will help you a lot in the long run. There are areas in the trade where that electronics knowledge is really valuable. I just started getting into greenhouse controls a couple years ago (Argus,Priva,Wadsworth,Link4) and getting a little experience with PLC's,PLR's and VFD's. I think the green house industry will be growing! But that is just one example of how you could utilize your background


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

@Tinny Take the IBEW apprenticeship if you can get it.

If not apply to frac operators or drilling contractors as an E-Tech. Your almost guaranteed to get hired based on your current skill set. Write you're resume correctly and don't show up to the interview drunk.


----------



## Bilbo1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tinny said:


> Ever since I was little, I've wanted to be an electrician. Today, I want the same thing, but I've made some educational moves that might be counterproductive to the field. Let me explain:
> 
> I am a US Navy Veteran. I was an aviation electronics technician. The thing is my stint lasted one year due to medical reasons (now stabilized). I am just wondering if there is any translation or benefit to becoming an electrician with electronics knowledge. If not, that's honestly ok.
> 
> ...


I was an aviation electrician in the Navy for four years got out ,got an apprenticeship got my Journeymans ,my masters, and went into business doing it. I am now retired. I never looked back


----------



## GladMech (Sep 18, 2020)

QUOTE
Write your resume correctly...
/quote

Tailor the resume to the job you are applying for. Getting in the door is always the hardest part. I have been at my current job as a Mechanical / Electrical Machine Designer for 16 years. In 2006 things were very slow. I applied as a wireman! I think I didn't even list my ME degree! But I think my Electrical License is what got me the job.


----------

